# Watch Recommendations?



## RLI (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello All,

I started off wanting an Omega Seamaster. However, this is financially impossible right now. I'd be way to bothered about breaking or losing such an expensive item. I then spent time looking at watches on the Internet and found the Marathon SAR. However, this seems to be impossible, IMHO, to get hold of here in the UK. As my search for a reasonably priced and above all good looking divers watch continues, I thought I'd ask for everyones opionion on what to get.

I like things that are simple and well built. Any suggestions more than welcomed

Regards,

Roger.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

You can't go far wrong with either seiko or cwc divers. O&W are also highly regarded here. Click on the RLT sales link above and check out our hosts stock.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"Simple & well built" - to me that means either Seiko, Citizen or O&W.

The Seiko SKX007 is a well built, good looking (well most people think so) watch with most of the features a divers watch needs - tough stainless steel case, screw down crown, ratcheting bezel, good lume. It usess an automatic only movement (can't be hand wound) which is acknowledged as being a simple & reliable unit. It's possibly not the most accurate movement in the world but they can be regulated & the timekeeping improves as the movement settles in (or so I've read) - if you want quartz accuracy then you should get a quartz watch.

You can either buy the 007 from RLTwatches (owned by Roy Taylor host of this forum) if he has any in stock (don't think he has) or look online for loads of other stockists. Ebay is also a good hunting ground too but please be aware that there are fakes out there!!! Absolute maximum I would pay for a brand spanking new one is Â£100, probably Â£70 - Â£80 is a more reasonable price. The rrp will be 2 or 3 times that but *PLEASE* don't pay that much for one - they're a great watch as I've said - but there's no way they're worth that much & you'll have been ripped off big time if you do pay that much for one!

As for quartz watches both Seiko & Citizen make quartz divers - Citizen are famous for their (generally) reliable solar powered eco-drives while Seiko are famous for their (initially problematical but now also generally reliable) kinetic movements. Kinetics are similar to automatics in that both movements are "wound" by a rotating weight fitted to the back of the movement. In the auto this winds a spring to power a purely mechanical movment while in the kinetic it generates an electrical charge which charges a cell/capacitor which in turn powers a quartz movement.

Seiko & Citizen are both Japanese in origin - if you want a reasonably priced Swiss divers watch then O&W spring to mind. RLT sell these too & there are many different styles/variations to choose from. They're a bit pricier than the aforementioned Japanese alternatives but they're excellent watches & come higly recommended. Personaly I prefer the Japanese watches but that's just down to my own personal preference.

To be honest there are loads of reasonably priced divers watches out there - you're spoilt for choice really - most well known manufacturers offer some sort of diver in their range now.

Hope this helps & good luck with your choice


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> "Simple & well built" - to me that means either Seiko, Citizen or O&W.
> 
> The Seiko SKX007 is a well built, good looking (well most people think so) watch with most of the features a divers watch needs - tough stainless steel case, screw down crown, ratcheting bezel, good lume. It usess an automatic only movement (can't be hand wound) which is acknowledged as being a simple & reliable unit. It's possibly not the most accurate movement in the world but they can be regulated & the timekeeping improves as the movement settles in (or so I've read) - if you want quartz accuracy then you should get a quartz watch.
> 
> ...


great reply! 10/10 for that


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Can't add much to Paul's post above - I agree completely.

Less than an SMP and above the Seiko/Citizen/O&W range is the Grovana Coral Reef II, also from Roy. If you like the sub style, they are (IMO) better watches than the Sub itself.



















If you think I'm being hyperbolic, I'm not. The LV is long gone and the Grovana is still in the collection.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Nalu said:


> hyperbolic


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > hyperbolic


I think it's a diving word meaning 'pressure on the genitals'







.

Agree with you on Paul's summary, tidily put.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Nalu said:


>


Every time I see that shot I want to go and buy one, maybe I should have put it on my Xmas wish list


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

what you really need is one of these......










on one of these.......










to look like this............










could cost you as little as about Â£110

mmmmmm.............., nice


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Citizen Eco Drive 200M all st steel one piece case diver.......Â£159


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Seeing Colin's post, reminded me that you could also go for something completley unique and limited edition the RLT 36









Also one for sale in the sales section 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...19&hl=RLT36


----------



## simonlincs (Jan 13, 2007)

I have to agree, its a great watch and always gets a compliment

Simon


----------



## RLI (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions. Brilliant is all I can say!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

how about one of these:










Retro, electric and I doubt you'll someone else with one...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> how about one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get one of those from







thats the mutts nuts


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> how about one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what is that??


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

It is the Aquadive Model 50 "Time-Depth" and it is virtually unwearable, except as a diving instrument.



















Makes a Ploprof look svelte:



















And the dramatic macro shot:










There is one on ePray just now, from a seller in Spain.


----------

